# Feel-Good Story Thread



## GeekDavid (Nov 15, 2013)

Let's face it, we all get down in the dumps sometimes. Let's make a place to share stories from around the world that will bring a smile to people's faces.

I'll start with this one.



> SAN FRANCISCO (CBS SF) — A young leukemia patient realized his dream to become Batman for a day as an army of volunteers transformed part of San Francisco into ‘Gotham City’ Friday.
> 
> 5-year-old Miles Scott from Siskiyou County traversed the city Friday, maneuvering through huge throngs of admirers as a superhero named “Batkid,” fighting crime with the help of the Make-A-Wish Foundation.
> 
> Volunteers, businesses, the San Francisco Giants and even the city’s mayor and police department all pitched in to make the adventure as realistic as possible.


----------



## JadedSidhe (Nov 19, 2013)

Good buddies: Truckers transport rescued animals to safety - today > news - today > news > good_news - TODAY.com

Good buddies: Grizzled truckers transport rescued animals to safety


Sean Kiel is a no-nonsense guy with a gruff voice and a tough demeanor. A truck driver for 30 years, he describes himself as an “alpha male” who tends to keep his emotions “hidden pretty well.”

But get him talking about the curly white Bichon Frise he helped rescue from a dark life in a puppy mill, and all of that changes.
“Here I am, a big ol’ tough truck driver, and I’m sitting here choking up right now,” said Kiel, 46, who just transported the grateful fluff ball to a woman in California who was eager to give the dog a good home. “She was so happy to get that dog — just absolutely happy. It was so touching to see.”

There's several links to other types of rescues and rescue stories on the site.


----------



## GeekDavid (Nov 20, 2013)

If you haven't heard, the town of Washington, IL was recently hit by a tornado. One of the local families thought their dog, Maggie, was lost, but they found her some 30 hours later.

Lots of pics at the link, but be ready for moist eyes.


----------



## JadedSidhe (Nov 20, 2013)

Well, here’s a myth buster if there ever was one! What was that they say about dogs hating the mail man? Watch this video and see how different reality is!


----------



## GeekDavid (Nov 20, 2013)

JadedSidhe said:


> Well, here’s a myth buster if there ever was one! What was that they say about dogs hating the mail man? Watch this video and see how different reality is!



That's a Golden Retriever. Goldens love *everyone*. If you want a dog as a companion, and not a watchdog*, a Golden is among the best choices.

*A Golden will watch... watch as the burglar takes your PC, your TV, your camera... and wag their tail the whole time.


----------



## JadedSidhe (Nov 20, 2013)

Maggie the dog is getting a lot of exposure, but she wasn't the only one who was found a live.

The video below shows Naiah (or Maya) being freed from under a plastic tote while rubble was being cleared away.

[video]http://www.weather.com/tv/tvshows/wake-up-with-al/video/cat-comes-out-of-rubble-41339?collid=%2Ftv%2Ftvshows%2Fwake-up-with-al[/video]


----------



## Quillstine (Nov 26, 2013)

I love this thread.....thank you GeekDavid for getting it going.
Not sure if this counts......but seriously this is one of best true stories ever. *Speechless***REALLY REALLY SPEACHLESS***
*****Even a few tears and chills*****

Sometime people are awesome










On December 20, 1943, the 379th Bomb Group (H) of the Eighth Bomber Command (U.S. Eighth Air Force) attacked Bremen, Germany. During that attack, Lt. Charles Brown from Weston, West Virginia, flying B-17F number 42-3167, witnessed an extraordinary act of chivalry by Franz Stiegler, the pilot of a Bf-109, who had taken off to attack his B-17.

As Lt. Brown guided his B-17, "Ye Olde Pub", toward the target...an aircraft factory...it was buffeted by flak. "Suddenly," he later recounted, "the nose of the B-17 was mangled by flak. Two of the four engines were damaged. The entire left stabilizer and left elevator were gone, ninety percent of the rudder was gone, and part of the top of the vertical stabilizer was gone."
The now straggling B-17 was then attacked by over a dozen enemy fighters (a mixture of Bf-109s and FW-190s) for over 10 minutes. More damage was sustained including number the three engine which would produce only half power. The bomber's internal oxygen, hydraulic and electrical systems were also damaged. The bomber's only remaining defensive armament were the two dorsal turret guns and one of three forward-firing nose guns (from eleven available). Lacking oxygen, Brown lost consciousness and the plane went into a steep "death spiral", but came round to find the bomber remarkably flying level at around 1000 ft. He regained the controls and began the long flight home in the shattered bomber.

Lt. Brown's life and the lives of his eight remaining crewmen now hung by thin cables that held their B-17 together. The wounded bomber now flew low over the coastal towns of North Germany, bearing the battle damage from the earlier battle at 27,000 feet. The Pub's crew was equally battered. Lt. Brown had flak in his shoulder. A 20 mm cannon had killed his tail gunner. One waist gunner had a severed leg and another was also wounded and shell shocked. The radio operator had a shell fragment in his eye. The ball gunner had frostbitten feet.

When their situation couldn't seem to worsen, they passed over a German airfield where Lt. Franz Stiegler was smoking a cigarette as his Bf-109 was re-armed. A squadron leader, he had already shot down two B-17s that morning - one more and he would earn the Knight's Cross. He jumped into his fighter and gave pursuit, the rudder of his plane bearing 25 victory marks from earlier combat missions.
Stiegler later described the encounter from his point of view. "The B-17 was like a sieve. There was blood everywhere. I could see the crew trying to help their wounded. The tail gunner was slumped over his guns, his blood streaming down the barrels. Through a gaping hole in the fuselage, I could see crewmen working frantically to save a comrade whose leg was blown off. I thought to myself, 'How can I shoot something like that? It would be like shooting a man in a parachute.'
Expecting the worst at any moment, Brown marveled as Stiegler flew wingtip-to-wingtip with his crippled bomber, close enough for the two enemies to see each other clearly. Having made his decision not to fire on the stricken bomber, the German pilot now escorted the struggling B-17 to the North Sea. Then, to Brown's amazement, the German pilot saluted, put his plane into a crisp roll, and flew away. Over the Channel a pair of P-47s joined up on the stricken bomber, and Brown and "Ye Old Pub" incredibly made it back to a British airfield.

When Franz landed he told his CO that the B-17 had been shot down over the sea, and never told the truth to anybody. Charles Brown and the remainder of his crew told all at their briefing, but were ordered never to talk about it. 

40 years later, Charlie Brown wanted to find the Luftwaffe pilot who saved him and his crew. After years of research, Franz was found in 1990. He had never talked about the incident, not even at post-war reunions. In the years that followed, their friendship developed to the point where Stigler considered Brown to be as precious as the brother he had lost during the war.


----------



## GeekDavid (Dec 12, 2013)

This one is definitely AWWW-inspiring.



> According to the MSPCA, John Miles was out for a walk with his dog Lucy, an 8-year-old beagle-mix, on Nov. 25; the same four-mile walk they went on together every day for the last eight years. Both Miles and Lucy were hit by a car while crossing Neponset Avenue in Dorchester. Boston police say the car that hit them was speeding. Miles suffered two broken legs, a broken arm and multiple facial fractures.
> 
> Despite injuries, Lucy limped to a nearby dentist's office and barked for help for her owner. By the time help arrived, Lucy braced herself against her nearly unconscious owner and refused to leave his side, even as he was lifted into an ambulance.



The dog is facing surgery costing over $5,000 (that's US$), so anyone that can donate is encouraged to do so. See the story link at the top for a link to the donation site.


----------



## Quillstine (Dec 13, 2013)

I was randomly meandering around the vast open landscape of the web today, and found a bunch of pictures that made m smile. I though, these are things for the "Feel Good"'' thread on Mythic Scribes.......

Of the 40 - my favorite are

3) The Original Ronald McDonald - He is just freaky!







2) The real Christopher Robin and Winnie The Pooh - Cause just AWWWWWWWWW







AND NUMBER ONE) speechless ;-p







Also honorable mention goes too boy reading a book in bombed damaged bookstore of London during WW11. I love this photo so much. Have seen it many times before, have it on my wall, so left it our of the top three!







If you get a chance, go check these out, some amazing shots, and they be here


----------



## GeekDavid (Dec 15, 2013)

Here's another:



> An NYPD officer is being credited with offering some Christmas kindness to a freezing homeless man by literally giving him the shirt off his back.
> 
> The New York Post reports Officer Carlos Ramos, 29, was tasked with searching for suspicious packages or activity on Manhattan’s East Side Friday morning when he encountered a shivering Robert William.
> 
> ...


----------



## JadedSidhe (Dec 21, 2013)

[video=vimeo;38237792]http://vimeo.com/38237792[/video]

Home JBJ Soul Kitchen

"JBJ Soul Kitchen is a community restaurant with no prices on the menu; customers donate to pay for their meal. If you are unable to donate you may do volunteer work in exchange for your family’s meal."


----------



## JadedSidhe (Dec 21, 2013)

New York Man Catches Girl Falling From Window - ABC News

A 7-year-old New York City girl escaped injury after she fell from a third-story window when she was caught by a neighbor.

Cell phone video taken by a resident in the Coney Island section of Brooklyn shows Keyla McCree standing on an air conditioning unit moments before she fell and landed in the bushes. Her dramatic fall was broken by the arms of Steven St. Bernard, who rushed to the scene and caught the girl.

“Please let me catch her, please let me catch her, that’s all I could say. Let me catch the little baby, that’s all,” said St. Bernard.

The 52-year-old bus driver and father of four told ABC News affiliate WABC that he was just in the right place at the right time.

“It feels good now to know that I did something,” said St. Bernard, who lives in the apartment complex.

Keyla, who is autistic, managed to perch herself on the air conditioner by pushing through one of the accordion pieces that holds the unit to the window while her mother was in the next room. Moments before she fell, McCree was seen dancing on the air conditioning unit. Police tell WABC they do not believe McCree’s parents did anything criminal.

“She did hit the bushes and the ground a little, but not straight on because of his arms,” said witness Latasha Marcus.

St. Bernard tore a tendon in his left shoulder and was sporting a sling after the incident. As for Keyla, she’s doing just fine thanks to the man who certainly lived up to his name.

“I saw her in the hospital. She doesn’t have a scratch on her,” said St. Bernard.

This morning, friends and neighbors are calling St. Bernard a hero. “No. A hero is a sandwich. I just saw a kid, that’ it,” said St. Bernard.


----------



## Noma Galway (Dec 21, 2013)

This girl sent a note to her dead great-grandmother, and several months later, she received a note back with a locket.


----------



## JadedSidhe (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## JadedSidhe (Dec 24, 2013)

Just in time for Christmas


----------



## JadedSidhe (Apr 21, 2014)

Family Dog Rescued From Wreckage After Washington Mudslide

In the devastating wake the of the deadly Washington mudslide that demolished their community, the Kuntz family thought they had lost everything like so many others. Though the family was away when the mudslide tore their home from its foundation and carried it 150 feet from its base, the beloved family dog, Buddy, was trapped inside. And there was no sign of the cherished chocolate Lab — that is until Sunday afternoon, when rescuers heard the first strained whimpers from the wreckage.

Working together, the group was able to pull a mud-encrusted though largely unharmed Buddy from the mangled ruins. One onlooker caught the reunion on camera, as others can be heard cheering, crying, and despite the devastation all around them, even laughing at the joyful sight.

See the improbable rescue below.


Read more at http://blog.theanimalrescuesite.com...fter-washington-mudslide/#4WsYlrSChi8woFfE.99


----------



## JadedSidhe (May 18, 2014)

Police Officers Rescue Dog Stuck Neck Deep In Mud 

Police Officers Rescue Dog Stuck Neck Deep In Mud (VIDEO)


----------

